# Gary Habermas on the Resurrection Argument that Changed a Generation of Scholars



## steven-nemes (Jul 12, 2009)

The Resurrection Argument that Changed a Generation of Scholars

Quite impressive.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SolaSaint (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Steven, Gary is one of my favorite apologists. I believe he is the best when it comes to the resurrection and its defense. To me as well as I hope many on the PB believe the resurrection is the key to all of Christianity.


----------



## Christian Soldier (Sep 17, 2009)

I heard Gary Habermas speak at the National Apologetics Conference a few years ago and was very impressed.  Thanks for the link I'll be sure to give it a listen!


----------

